# vinyl on denim (jeans)



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone used vinyl on jeans? I wanted to know how well did it hold up! If someone has any pictures with vinyl on denim that would be great!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I did a few designs for my daughter on some jean shorts. It turned out great and has held up very well. .... JB


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Vinyl + flock have worked for me. I make sure to press it for longer.. just in case.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

how much longer would you press it? Did you use the same temp?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can just do a second press that should be enough, same time ,temp, pressure, only thing is use a teflon sheet or parchment paper.


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

What type of vinly would you suggest for jeans

Dawg


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I would think flock would be better for jeans, if its going to go on the back pockets where it would be rubbed against whatever is sat on, it is less likely to snag or pull and is slightly raised so would look a bit like embroidery. I would think some of the metallic or sparkle vinyls would be good because they are a bit thicker and tougher, and would add some bling.


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks a million

Dawg


----------

